# yang cheng fu erle montaigue clip, thoughts?



## bigfootsquatch (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2007)

I am not a big fan of Erle Montaigue and I find it interesting that he teaches this form at all, since he also has been rather out spoken in his belief that Yang Chengfu ruined Yang taiji. 

As for his as the applications, at least to me, it shows he has little understanding of Yang style Taiji of Yang Chengfu


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 30, 2007)

His forms are very "strikey" and chocked full of dim mak applications, which I understand he is very knowledgable in. I am with you in that he has very little understanding of actual yang tai chi, how can soft overcome hard when the soft just struck three vital "death" points?!


----------



## pstarr (May 31, 2007)

The only thing Earle knows about spotting is how to spell it.  His "knowledge" came from books and some figuring he's tried to do over the years but ol' Earle has been in the outback way, way too long...


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 31, 2007)

pstarr said:


> The only thing Earle knows about spotting is how to spell it. His "knowledge" came from books and some figuring he's tried to do over the years but ol' Earle has been in the outback way, way too long...


 
He's from Queensland and thats all that needs to be said.


----------

